# Eclipse: package-explorer soll nicht alle packages anzeigen



## -frank (9. Mai 2007)

kann man den package-explorer von eclipse so konfigurieren, dass er die packages hierarchisch anzeigt? was ich möchte:
ich habe zb die packages a, b und c. in a habe ich viele subpackages wie a.a, a.b, a.c, .. ich hätte gerne, dass mir die unterpackages von a auch nur in a angezeigt werden. der package-explorer zeigt mir aber alle packages schon auf der unteresten ebene an. das verleitet mich nun dazu, weniger packages zu machen, nur weil der package-explorer dadurch so unübersichtlich wird. aber das kanns ja auch nicht sein.

...

okay, hab die lösung gefunden, aber poste es trotzdem, vielleicht hat ja jemand mal dasselbe problem:
in der oberen leiste des package-explorer views gibts ganz rechts ein pull-down-menu (dreieck, das nach unten zeigt) und dort kann man unter package-presentation 'hierarchical' auswählen, was den gewünschten effect hat (frage mich allerdings, warum dies nicht die default einstellung ist).


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

-frank hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (frage mich allerdings, warum dies nicht die default einstellung ist).


Weil packages keine Hierarchie kennen.


----------



## AlArenal (9. Mai 2007)

Einfach die Package Presentation des View auf Hierarchical stellen...

P.S.:
Viel zu spät LOL


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2007)

@Wildcard:
?
das ist doch eine Programmeinstellung

----
und auch allgemein:
warum sollte jemand de.oo.uu definieren, wenn er nicht eine solche Hierachisierung möchte,
dann würden ja alle Packages deoouu heißen..

oder gehts nur darum, bei neuen packages die Namen zu kürzen,
also Unterpackes nur damit man uu schreiben kann statt deoouu? 

-----

die Dateien werden in Ordnern abgelegt, in einem Verzeichnisbaum,
gibt es ein besseres Argument?
da sind sich sogar Windows und Unix einig 

wieso werden Ordner nicht ebenso komplett dargestellt

-------

also mir fehler die Worte


----------



## AlArenal (9. Mai 2007)

Ich nehme an Wildcard bezog das auf die Sichtbarkeit in Java. Für diese ist es unerheblich ob eine Klasse in einem untergeordneten, übergeordneten oder ungeordneten (  ) Package liegt.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Mai 2007)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich nehme an Wildcard bezog das auf die Sichtbarkeit in Java.


Eben. Packages sind keine Ordnerstrukur.
Lediglich bei Klassen die im Dateisystem abgelegt werden muss die Ordnerstruktur den Packages entsprechen.
Daher ist der package explorer per default java-konform.
Wenn man das nicht möchte -> umstellen oder den navigator benutzen.


----------

